# Seeking Hiking Partner on AT (GA) May 2006



## beren (Nov 4, 2005)

I am planning to begin Section hiking the Appalachian Trail in May 2005, starting in Georgia for one week at Springer Mountain.  I am looking for anyone who may want to join me, since my wife decided that is not her thing (its long story of trip up Katahdin with thunderclouds rolling ofver Pamola Peak and an ensuing downpour that almost washed us off the mountain ... ;-).

I figure my pace at about 13-15 miles a day (I am training in the Missouri Ozarks), with frequent photography breaks.

I am just beginning to search, so any advice is welcome.  I do not mind hiking alone, but it can be more fun and safer with a partner...

I am originally from Maine, living in St. Louis, in my mid-thirties...


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 4, 2005)

I know there are a few websites that cater more to Thru Hikers than we do.  At best we have a couple of part timers who occassionally visit here.  One of them I hike with is Chomp who did the trail in 1999

His website which covers more than his AT trip can be found here: http://chompadventures.com

Try these too:  www.appalachiantrail.org
www.trailplace.com


----------



## beren (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks! I'll check out the link.  I am only starting to begin section hiking.  At this point in my life, a thru-hike is not a possibility, maybe when I retire and the kids are out of the house...

And actually living in in the midwest, I long for more mountains.  The hike I did last weekend was 13 miles with 4200 feet in elevation gain, but only because it was on Missouri's highest mountains (about 1600 feet) and kept going up and down the rigdges.  Pretty nonethelesss.


----------



## runs247 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Beren,
I'd be up for hiking with you in May 2006. I currently live in Atlanta (lived in St. Louis myself prior to Atlanta).

Are you driving down or flying? 

Drop me an email when the time draws near...
brian@runs247.com

Brian


----------

